# Outdoor lighting and GFCI



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

No. And yes, the answer is the same. 
The NEC is quite clear as to GFI requirements in residential settings. I suggest you read up on 210.8.


----------



## shocking (Aug 24, 2007)

... I was looking all over the NEC for the answer and all I found was GFI requirement for outdoor receptacles. Which I knew about. I could not find anything on outside lighting fixtures.

So thanks for the answer..


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

shocking said:


> Would the answer to the above be the same for a circuit running to a lamp post?


Not required to be GFCI protected, but, in a residential setting, you would be able to bury the wire at 12" as opposed to 18"

300.5 ( I think, NEC not with me)


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

JohnJ0906 said:


> Not required to be GFCI protected, but, in a residential setting, you would be able to bury the wire at 12" as opposed to 18"
> 
> 300.5 ( I think, NEC not with me)


I'm correct on the 300.5 part, but incorrect on the 18" part. Direct burial cables under a residential lawn would be 24" (non-GFCI protected)


----------

